
Ten Things That Occurred to Me When the Twitter Turned Off - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/ten-things-that-occurred-to-me-when-someones-turned-the-twitter-off-abea82666b4e
======
tigrensolutions
it sounds very interesting to me!

